# draft of a piano quartet movement



## Swosh (Feb 25, 2018)

Vasks?


----------



## Vasks (Dec 9, 2013)

Well, so far rhythmic notation is better (but not the violin in first full measure; The dotted quarter is not correct. It should be an eighth note tied to a quarter. Do not obscure the start of beat 3!) and so are chord accidental usage than what I've seen, Swosh. 

Just remember that the final score must have the strings above the piano and their staves have a smaller font size than the piano. 

Also make sure that the staff size is small enough to allow three systems per page so the pianist isn't turning pages every 5 seconds.

Now for a compositional comment. The violin starts not with a theme but a motif but its final notes get swallowed up by the piano entering. I think it would be cool to have the violin plays all its motivic notes with a fermata over the last and then the piano kicks in. In fact the violin motif could be at a slow (or free) tempo before the true Allegro begins. Just a thought.


----------

